# What are your stats?



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

DDay: 4 months ago
Relationship: Married 2.5 years, 7 years together
WS: My H
What: 4 month PA with strong EA
Status of relationship: Day to Day.... had some false R, currently back in limbo from my side
Current emotion: sorrow

I'm sure this has been done a million times on here but I thought it would be nice to find some people in similar situations as me


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

DDay: 3/1
Relationship: Married 9.5 years, 13 yrs together
WS: MH
What: 6 week PA with some EA lots of texting
Status of relationship: Day to day, some days are better then others
current emotion: not happy not sad in between if that makes sense


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Divorced for 2 years
Married for 7..together for 8
what: emotional affair,flirting,texting (exH was doing this,not me.)

we're still friends but we'll never be a couple again.

Current relationship: 1 year
Other than my own paranoid baggage causing ripples and hiccups,I'm happier than I've ever been in my life.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

DDay: #1 Sept.23/11 DD#2: April 22/12
Relationship: Married 17 years, 24 years together
WS: My H
What: 9 month EA primarily long distance
Status of relationship: Getting better...H is realizing what he has done and is trying to make amends
Current emotion: calm/relaxed


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

DDay: 1# some years back/ DD #2 June 2012 
Relationship: Married 14 years, 2 years together
WS: Me
What: 4 PA that happened over 11 years ago
Status of relationship: Separated
Current Emotion: day to day differs, a bit calm knowing what ever the turn out I will be alright 

DDay: June 2012
Relationship: Married 14 years, 2 years together
WS: My H
What: Many PA affairs, one PA turning into a strong EA long distance
Status of relationship: Separated 
Current Emotion: Distant, ready to move on, thinks he's in a state of fog


----------



## Stephanie.Jackson (Jun 22, 2012)

DDay: June 17, 2012 
Relationship: Married 3 years, together over 5 years.
WS: Me
What: PA and EA for 10 months
Status of relationship: Separated
Current Emotion: Taking it day by day, working on myself, and hoping for the best. Handling it better knowing that I am financially going to be okay regardless of the outcome, but still very much want to remain married.


----------



## Monroe (Jun 21, 2012)

DDay: 11/4/2011

Relationship: Married 8 years. Together 10.

WS: My H

What: 74 day EA... in a fog for 75 days after D Day.

Status of relationship: Successfully R-ing since mid January.

Current emotion: Triggery.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

1st marriage~
Married 14 years, together 16 years.
WS: my exH
D-day: 1999
Moved to another state with OW NYE 
Tried to R until 2000-2001
Divorce final 2002

2nd marriage~
Currently married, together for 7 years
WS: me
DDay: 2009 (I had to go look it up!)
What: EA, internet cybersex
Status of relationship: Reconciled and ecstatically married


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

D Day Jan 16, 2012
Relationship Married 3 years, almost 8 years together
WS: My H
What: EA 7 months, PA 3 months (about.. still won't fess up)
Status: Separated (I will file in Jan 2013)
Current emotion: Repulsed


----------

